# GW Eldar Tactica



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Just noticed the Eldar Tactica gone up on the GW blog.

My point in creating a thread about it is to urge all you eldar players to pay close attention to the last page, http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...oryId=&section=&pIndex=6&aId=4600008a&start=7 Glenn More's Eldar army.

This guy is a good friend of mine, and I have been playing 40k with him since we were 13, so he has a good 17 years of Eldar experience under his belt (the first five do consist of losing against my Blood Angels though, those were the days...). He's gone from strength to strength with Eldar, and the page accurately reflects his army and tactics (that is also a real photo of his army. He can play and paint. We hate him.) He told me after winning the staff tournament that he is retiring the Eldar soon as he is getting too good with them and is sick of winning every game. He knows whereof he speaks.

To counter these tactics, we have found the best options are to cripple his jetbikes with heavy weapons as a priority (especially in objective based missions) and pour your small arms fire into the seer council to break the backbone of the army. If anyone else can see weaknesses with his list, please point them out. We need all the help we can get!


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

The main difficulty is getting enough heavy weaponry in to your force to effect such a large amount of highly resilient units. Two tanks, two wraithlords and an avatar in 1750 is a lot of heavy stuff to try and take down. To really help foil his plans grab a librarian with a psychic hood, he's relying upon his psychic powers a lot and even a 45% chance of being foiled will really hurt his plans.

After that, you need a lot of heavy weaponry to even stand a chance, somewhere around the era of 9 lascannons would help.

As to the seer council itself there are some great counters I can think of as a chaos player...
Beserkers will beat a seer council 1:1 and usually they outnumber the seer council, so those nasties tend to rip it to shreds due to sheer volume of attacks and damage (3's to hit, 3's to wound, seer council won't last long). Other armies can make equivalently nasty beings to rip people apart.

Part of the problem with eldar due to their fanboy codex, if they're used by the right player they are nearly impossible to defeat due to their troops/units and a whole host of special rules. His wave serpents abilities don't work in CC, so use that to your advantage, he has a 24" move with his wave serpents + that extra one, to help stop that use land raiders to assault them and smash them apart. The Land Raider has a 12" move, followed by 2" deployment from the front door, finished by 6" assault for a total of 20", with that size of a threat range you can keep it out of sight and take the initiative by jumping him back with a bunch of terminators, whilst the seer council has decent combat options, they fall apart versus terminators as a result of their inability to carry power weapons. In combat, just throw every single powerfist you got at eldrad, he doesn't have EW, so he'll pop, once he goes down the rest of the council goes with him.

A nice anti eldar force I've seen used had a few las preds, 2 land raiders with termie assault squads with SS (at 1750). The land raiders just jump forwards and smack the enemy right and proper, combine it with a librarian and you can counter his farseer sometimes, and when he's left without fortune on his seer council that's when you strike and target eldrad and kill the elf. Storm shield termies will also make reasonably light work of an avatar due to the invulnerable. The plus side of this army build is it has a lot of lascannons to counter his big stuff.

That said, this army would only work tremendously well against what he's fielding, against most armies it would not do too well as it relies on countering a highly mobile/expensive force.

My most frequent contact with the eldar has been with my guard and a vanquisher, executioner, basilisk and another 7 lascannons and plasma guns along with demo charges means that armies with too much big stuff tend to be not too hard for me to counter, the 5 multilasers are also a good counter to the avatar, flamers are great versus the seer council as they help force a lot of invulnerable saves, the re-rolled 4+ saves about 75% of wounds, throw a few flamers at them and the volume of wounds tends to take them down.

Hope this didn't turn out to be too much of a ramble/rant.

TLDR:
Fast Assaulting Land Raiders
Lots of heavy weaponry


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Get in combat with his Seer Council as fast as you can with a good unit. Without the charge, he only gets 8 attacks (only 2 of them power weapons) and all the models are T3 with 1 Wound apart from Eldrad. Even with Fortune you're going to start killing them quickly. Just watch out for the double-Destructor.

Also: Sniper Rifles. I've had my Wraithlords die on Turn 1 from a Sniper squad before, the Avatar won't do much better. Once you take out the Avatar and 1 Wraithlord then you can ignore the final one in order to target his troops choices. 

Jetbikes are only Marines, if a little faster, and die just as well to any anti-MEQ weapons.

Keep your own tanks in/near cover so you don't get sniped too easily by the Bright Lances and you'll do fine.


----------

